# My most amazing betta!



## chavist93 (Oct 20, 2010)

I believe this is the most handsome betta I've ever had. I found him at Petsmart believe it or not. He's just in the little container for pics and a water change. His permanent home is a divided 5g hex. I've had him for a couple weeks and he is doing great.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Very handsome indeed! Loves those fins.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

He's awesome! Great photos too, love the coloring of his fins.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Petsmart? :O

I am envious, he looks aquabid worthy to me!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

He is crazy pretty!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

oooohhhhhh im in luv!!!!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow - he's quite a stunner! Beautiful!


----------



## Imabee (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes he is amazing, gorgeous!!!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh, wow, Petsmart?! Hes so handsome @[email protected]!! Great fins :3


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

Love him!!! Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow -- love those fins! So gorgeous!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

My first betta looked something like that except for he was alot smaller, turned out he was sick and he died


----------



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

Beautiful! I would say I would have grabbed him right off the bat but I can't...I always get the sorry looking ones...hah


----------

